# Algae ID needed!



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Some of my crypts started getting very thin spiky white strands growing from a single point. It isn't bushy, and the strands are short. The crypts are the only plants in the tank having this happen, all the other plants around it are algae free

i tried to get a picture, but it made a few strands look like one:


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

looks like the start of BBA to me...


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

*grumble* must be due to me stopping the co2 and going metricide only. i'll blast it with metricide


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Hard to tell from your picture but could it be hydra instead of algae?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i thought the same, but apparently the react when touched


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Closely Hydra would look like a tree with a single trunk stem and branching off. If no reaction, then I woulld agree that it looks a lot like BBA (which I have lots in one of my tank.. lol.. cute fuzzy little things). Good Luck with Metricide treatment.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

just happens to be on a couple leafs that are close to the surface, so it shouldnt be challenging


----------

